# I am hungry for Mauna Pua



## worldskycat (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi there,
 I have been searching for a good recipe for mauna pua and I need everyone's help. I haven't had decent mauna pua since I lived in Hawaii (so long ago, it almost makes me cry). Of all the boxes that the Army had to lose wouldn't you know it would be the one with my recipe card box and all of my handwritten, time tested recipes.

 Is there anyone out there who either has a good recipe handed down to you from your Auntie Hana? Or maybe you have a relative over there that has sent you a good recipe.

 My tummy thanks you for your help!


----------



## GB (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry I can't help with a recipe, but I am sure someone will have one for you. Wasabi are you out there reading this?

OK now for the million dollar question...What is Mauna Pua? I have never heard of it.


----------



## worldskycat (Mar 23, 2006)

It is a steamed bread ball with vegetables and either fish or pork.  They are about the size of a child's fist and absolutely wonderful.  They sell them from stands at some of the local beaches and shopping areas.

Thanks, now I am really hungry for some!  LOL


----------



## GB (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh wow those sound really good. I love any kind of roadside food like that. I hope someone comes up with a gret recipe!


----------



## ironchef (Mar 23, 2006)

The spelling is actually "manapua". Do a search under that name and you may have more luck.

If not, try searching under "Char Siu Bao" which is basically the same thing.


----------



## Dove (Mar 23, 2006)

Ironchef worked as a Chef in Hawaii so he knows what he is talking about...


----------



## ironchef (Mar 24, 2006)

Dove said:
			
		

> Ironchef worked as a Chef in Hawaii so he knows what he is talking about...


 
That, and I was born and raised there too.


----------



## worldskycat (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks Ironchef (and Dove too)!  I couldn't remember how to spell it but I still can taste them twenty plus years later!

I'm off to google manapua and the Char Siu Bao.  Oh, the kitchen will be calling me tonight when I get home from work!  I can hardly wait!!

Aloha!


----------

